# Does Lyft pay extra for Multiple stops?



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Just wondering if Lyft pays an extra fee when you have multiple stops?


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

No additional pay for stops, however you are paid your per minute rate as you wait (this rate varies by city).


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, that what I thought.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lyft has added a "multiple stop" feature to the rider-App creating an expectation that the driver will wait an indeterminate period between stops. What do you suggest if a rider abuses this feature and makes a driver wait 10 minutes, 20 minutes, or more?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's easy. I swallow it and tell them I'm happy to wait 4 or 5 minutes, anything after that I have to end the trip and get back online, then explain how little we make waiting. I've only gotten 2 or 3 and they weren't a problem. Since I no longer care about ratings I would just drive off after 5 and end the ride, 1 star them.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Lyft pay extra? LOL


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

No, they don't pay extra


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Multiple stops to me means drop offs of different pax. SO no waiting there for me, I say heres first stop, you have one minute to get out then Im on to the next stop. if they are gonna be 10 mins I then say thats fine and tell them to request new ride once they are ready


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's a tip the longer they make you wait the better just keep driving in a circle racking up the miles and tell them you couldn't find parking lol


----------

